# Snapper ID



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Caught a bunch of snapper today. Most were obvious Red Snapper, but a number of them barely had any red coloring to them. A lot like the picture I’ve attached. Is this a red snapper? Is there a snapper species that has slight red coloring to it that is similar but not a red snapper. I’m just not good with ID’ing snapper and want to make sure I’m not throwing back a different legal snapper for this time of year.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

That’s a juvenile red snapper with the spot on him like that.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Juvie red snapper have a black splotch on the back side like that only that is a bigger then usual then I have ever seen. When in doubt, throw em out...hahaha


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Red snapper. Nice job! I wanted to get out on the boat yesterday but I wasnt committed enough. The water looked beautiful.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

a lot of gulf snapper species have that black spot.
take it in and see if fwc says it's legal:whistling:

jack


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Red snapper 100%


----------

